# Länge der Schlagschnur



## Karsten K (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Sportsfreunde,

gibt es eigentlich Richtwerte zur Länge der Schlagschnur, um gute "Flugeigenschaften" zu bekommen?
Ich muss an unserer Talsperre weit raus!

Danke!

Gruß Karsten K


----------



## MrTom (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

Hallo
Benutzt du die Schlagschnur wegen dem Abrieb oder nur wegen dem Werfen?
Also wenns dir nur ums werfen geht, langt die doppelte Rutenlänge.
Wenn ich zwecks Abrieb was Dickes vorschalte, sind es meist so zwischen zehn und zwanzig Meter.
Sicher keine allgemeingültige Regel, aber ich bin damit immer bestens gefahren.

mfg Thomas


----------



## stefansdl (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

was genau ist eine schlagschnur...woraus besteht diese und wozu dient sie?


----------



## hummel. (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

hu,
also ich benutze ca. 20m schlagschnur !
@stefansdl schlagschnur ist eine meist monofile schnur in 0.60er stärke (benutze ich so der eine bissl stärker der andere wieder bissl schwächer) 
Sie dient dazu um z.B. bei muschelbänken kein schnurverlust zu bekommen!
Eine geflochtene schnur dagegen ist sehr schnell durch jedoch hat eine geflochtene schlagschnur bei z.B. kraut bzw seerosen den vorteil das sie sehr gut schneidet !

lg Christian


----------



## stefansdl (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

danke...aber was ist wenn in manchen gewässern die karpfen sehr vorsichtig beißen...da kann ich doch nicht mit 0,60 vorfach angeln...da ist die devise doch eher sehr fein und unauffällig zu angeln oder nicht


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

*Merksatz:
So fein wie Möglich,so stark wie nötig!

Wenn der Grund mit Muscheln übersäht ist dann hasste ohne ne vernünftige Schlagschnur so gut wie keine Chance.
*


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

@Karsten
Wenns nur um Weite geht, dann reicht doppelte Rutenlänge völlig aus! Ich benutze aber auch nicht viel mehr bei Hindernissen und bin damit auch sehr gut gefahren.
Wenns um Weite geht, dann empfiehlt sich Geflochte (z.B. 18er) denn dicke Mono kostet etwas Weite, aber Fingerschutz nicht vergessen, sonst könnte es schmerzhaft werden!|supergri
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## julian123 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

Hallo, 
ich bin auch noch nich so erfahren mit der Schlagschnur.
Das mit der Weite beim Werfen hab ich soweit verstanden,
aber noch nicht warum man mit z.B. 7-8m 18 geflochtener Schnur weiter werfen kann?
Und wenn man z.B viele Muscheln am Grund hat, nimmt man ja eine starke monofile Schlagschnur, aber was für ein Vorfachmaterial verwendet ihr?
Nehmt ihr trotzdem Geflecht?

Gruß Julian


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

Hallo,
das Vorfachmaterial ist völlig unabhängig von der Schlagschnur, da kannste nehmen, was du willst!
Die Schlagschnur hat zwei Aufgaben, Schutz der Hauptschnur vor Überbelastung beim "Keulen" und Schutz der Hauptschnur vor Hindernissen im Wasser.
Bei Muscheln u.ä.- Mono
Bei Kraut u.ä. - Geflochtene

Wenns nur ums Werden geht, dann empfiehlt sich Geflochtene AUfgrund des geringen Durchmessers bei hoher Tragkraft und des kleineren Schlagschnurknotens.

Du solltest bei Weitwürfen aber deine komplette Montage so abstimmmen, dass das Risiko eines Tüfels möglichst gering ist, z.B. kurzes Vorfach, Schlauch auf Hakenschenkel um das Haar zu fixieren, evtl. Helikopterrig, u.ä.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## hummel. (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

hu,
na wen du mit einer mono schlagschnur angels dann sind die nunmal so "dick" !
Du verscheuchs dadurch sicher keine fische ich benutze schweres leadcore um meine schnur vor meiner monatage abzuelegen (

 *Kryston Camou Score Gold 60 lb* 
)

lg Christian


----------



## Karpfencrack (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

ich hab 10 m drauf auch weil ich es als puffer benutze


----------



## hummel. (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

hu,
@Karpfencrack ne 0.60er bietet net viel an puffer du solltes davor noch eine 0.40er setzen !
Also ich beschrieb euch mal kurz wie ich es machen meine rollen sind mit imperial baits visible touch bespult(geflochtene) dann 20m puffer schnur 0.40er und 15m schlagschnur 0.60!
Habe damit bisher noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht

lg Christian


----------



## stefansdl (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

und wie knotet man die ganzen dinger zusammen ohne das ein großer knoten entsteht?...der stört doch nur beim auswerfen und man verliert an weite
#c;+


----------



## fkpfkp (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

Moin,

Ich verwende Keulenschnüre (Dega Taperline 0,60 auf 0,30, auf 20m verjüngend) aus dem Brandungsangelbereich. Der unbestrittene Vorteil davon ist, dass der Knoten nicht im Wurfweitentypischen Bereich liegt und somit nicht stört. Die Schnüre sind sehr abriebfest und lassen sich sehr gut werfen.

Und wenn die Schnur fertig ist, fliegen nur 220m weg und nicht die gesamte Rollenfüllung.

Alternativ kann man Taper Tips verwenden, das sind 15m lange sich verjüngende Schlagschnüre. Dabei liegt der Knoten allerdings wieder im Wurfweitenbereich, fällt aber klein aus, da ja verhältnismäßig dünne Schnurenden miteinander verknotet werden.


----------



## hummel. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

hu,
als knoten verwendes du am besten den Grinner_Knoten !
Dazu findes du informationen bei google wie man den bindet etc.
Ja das mitm auswerfen has du schon recht ich lege meist meine montage ab jedoch kann man auch die ende der schnüre mit dem feuerzeug vorsichtig anzündel damit bekomms du schinmal nen + beim werfen !
Desweiteren kans du noch de knoten beim einholen nach unten der spule legen.
Somit geht die schur halt net so oft beim werfen am knoten vorbei  

lg Christian


----------



## fkpfkp (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

Ich ziehe den Albright vor... gerade bei der Verbindung dicke Schlagschnur mit dünner(er) Hauptschnur ist der schlanker und behindert den Wurf nicht so stark.

Aber das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## hummel. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

hu,
na ich finde der unterschied i nun jetz net soo riesig aber jeder das seine 

lg Christian


----------



## Luigi 01 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*



Karsten K schrieb:


> Hi Sportsfreunde,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich Richtwerte zur Länge der Schlagschnur, um gute "Flugeigenschaften" zu bekommen?
> Ich muss an unserer Talsperre weit raus!
> ...


 

Ich kenne den Richtwert zur Länge der Schlagschnur so:

Die Schlagschnur sollte 3 Rutenlängen haben, so habe ich das auch und habe mit dieser Länge gut Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## fkpfkp (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

@Hummel,

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Ausrichtung der Schnurenden.... 

Und zu guter Letzt schmeiß ich jetzt noch relativ lang überstehende Schnurenden in die Wagschale.... die biegen sich im Wurf nämlich besser um und haken nicht so stark in die ablaufende Schnur.... bringt auch ein paar Meter.

Aber wie du schon sagst, jedem das Seine.... aus dem Grund fische ich die Brandungskeulenschnüre und habe gar keinen Knoten in Wurfentfernung .


----------



## luecke3.0 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

Hallo Leute,
ich mache entweder den Knoten:
http://www.angelplatz-owl.de/tipps/knoten/schlak.html
oder zwei ganz normale Stopperknoten und ziehe die dann zusammen, wichtig dabei ist, das man bei dickerer Schnur weniger Windungen macht!
Hier ist das sehr gut beschrieben:
http://karpfenfreunde-sachsen.de/?p=134

Die Knoten fallen sehr klein aus, ich habe damit keine Probleme! Am besten ist der Knoten, wenn man ihn beim Werfen nicht "hört" (wenn er durch die Ringe läuft)!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## tacklemaster (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

Hi,ich verwende immer 3 Rutenlängen Schlagschnur (Spider Wire).Die ist sehr dünn und hat enorme Tragkraft.Als Verbindung empfehle ich den Mahin Knoten und einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber.Hält Ewig...


Gruß,tacklemaster|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Länge der Schlagschnur*

Ich hab so 4m Flouro Carbon als Schlagschnur


----------

